# Do I need Ridged or Ridgeless baskets?



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have an ECM machine at home, and when I checked it last night I saw that it uses ridged baskets.

I've been looking at some IMS baskets as the stock ones hold 16g and I want to dose 18g or 20g, but not sure whether to get Ridged or Ridgeless IMS baskets to go with it?

I read that Ridgeless is preferable but wasnt sure if they would stay put? I never change baskets around, I just use each portafilter for a different purpose.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ridgeless should stay in place and it makes cleaning easier


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ridged


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Ridged


care to expand as to why den?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Both stay in place, but ridgless are easier to remove. I've got both and they perform exactly the same (VST versions though)

The only thing I'd say is a ridged basket makes it easier to tell if you've tamped level as you have an obvious reference point.

Chap makes a good point about cleaning though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Different machine but my R58 came with ridged but I only ever use my VST ridgeless and the spring tension itself is more than enough to hold the basket even when knocking out. As Dave said in post 2, ridgeless are just a lot easier in my experience.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> care to expand as to why den?


If you use a knock drawer the chances of the basket falling out of the handle into the drawer are high whereas a ridged one will stay in place. Each to their own though.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

But don't most people have a small knock box that involves you striking the PF so the bar goes across the middle of the basket? That's what I always do and that way there is no way the basket can come out.

I'd say in the home environment ridge less are far more practical.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in the ridgeless camp too.

For ease cleaning and its never fallen out as I use a small knock box.

Both mentioned already


----------

